# Sealing cypress wood and beams



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

MDS--Some time in the last year Fine Home Building magazine had a great article on outdoor finishes.

It has a great read. Unexpected results.Check the library or on line.

I am sure the research time will pay off.---MIKE---


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

I have read that the best clear finish for outdoor stuff is un-tinted outdoor paint. IIRC the recommendation was for the base for light colors. Evidently, it has better UV protection than almost anything and a long life. Now, I've never done this so recommend a web search for more specifics.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Spar urethane is an excellent finish for weather-exposed woods. It goes on like polyurethane and is available in satin and gloss. Of all the brands I've tried I prefer the Cabot brand at Lowes. I'd be sure the wood is good and dry before applying it, and ensure that the weatherman is promising about three days of sunshine after it is applied.


----------

